# My story: Was in the press in July. Incompetent Cervix



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/real-life/2011/07/22/the-bionic-mam-mother-s-joy-at-miracle-birth-after-she-is-fitted-with-bionic-cervix-86908-23288626/

http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/260440

http://www.hamiltonadvertiser.co.uk/news/local-news/hamilton-news/2011/07/21/blantyre-couple-s-six-years-of-heartache-turns-to-joy-with-birth-of-jessica-louise-51525-29090822/

http://www.thesun.co.uk/scotsol/homepage/news/3708378/Mum-tells-of-bionic-birth-miracle.html

/links


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

That's amazing!!   xxx


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

This has put a big smile on my face    Congratulations!!!


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks ladies,

LadyG-congrats on BFP

Kandykane-ur baby is the same age as J-Lo, how r u coping with motherhood, amazing isnt it!!! x


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you mollymittens  - over the moon! xxx


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

hi mm - yes it's the best thing ever!!! i just can't get enough of him


----------



## ArmyWife (Nov 23, 2011)

WOW!  Great articles.  Very pleased for you xx


----------



## BikerGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

Lovely to read! Congratulations on your little miracle!
X


----------

